# Looking for a PE in Tucson, Arizona



## ajayre (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi, I am working on my professional development, and I need to submit an application to a professional institution. The application requires three signatures and one of them must be a registered PE. As I don't know any this is turning out to be a bit tough.

So, is anyone on here a PE and in Tucson who might be interested in giving me a bit of help? If not perhaps you know someone and can pass this on to them?

I can be contacted on here or at andy at britishideas dot com

Andy


----------



## T_McK_PE (Apr 2, 2008)

If you're really stuck you might want to ask one of your former professors. Mine jumped at the chance to write recommendations for me; I ended up with twice as many as I needed.

Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## ajayre (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I didn't receive my education in the US, so that won't work. I have contacted the engineering department at the Univesity of Arizona with no luck.

Thanks for the suggestion though. 

Andy


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 3, 2008)

ajayre said:


> Thanks for the reply. I didn't receive my education in the US, so that won't work. I have contacted the engineering department at the Univesity of Arizona with no luck.
> Thanks for the suggestion though.
> 
> Andy


Try the local chapter of the NSPE.


----------



## ajayre (Apr 3, 2008)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Try the local chapter of the NSPE.


I contacted the Vice President who is local to me twice over the last month. No reply.

I tried both general contact email addresses on their website - bounced back with "no such user" and "user unknown".

At this point I think I have contacted around 10 PEs and none of them have replied. Hmmm...



Andy


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 3, 2008)

You may want to contact the professional institution you are applying and explain the situation. In some cases, if you are up front about it, they may make an exception... ie. instead of 3 references, now they might require you to have 5 references, but waive that one has to be a PE???

Just another option, if nothing else works out.


----------



## rdbse (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you need this reference to be licensed in Arizona and do they need to live in the Tuscon area?

What is the professional development and institution you are applying to?


----------



## Dleg (Apr 3, 2008)

You might not be getting a reply because most PEs won't sign off for someone they don't personally know, or on work they did not personally supervise, because they run the risk of violating their ethics obligations.

I agree with Touchdown - talk to the people you are applying to and explain the situation. It's better to be upfront than to try to get someone you don't know to say that they will vouch for you or your work.


----------



## Casey (Apr 4, 2008)

Do they have to be PEs from Arizona?

I applied to do the Washington State exam and all my references (5 required) were Canadian P.Engs... not one American PE and they accepted them no problem. Assuming you are British, ask them if a chartered engineer would be sufficient? I am sure you are not the first foreigner to request registration with the Arizona board, so there should be some sort of alternative....


----------



## ajayre (Apr 4, 2008)

Casey said:


> Do they have to be PEs from Arizona?
> I applied to do the Washington State exam and all my references (5 required) were Canadian P.Engs... not one American PE and they accepted them no problem. Assuming you are British, ask them if a chartered engineer would be sufficient? I am sure you are not the first foreigner to request registration with the Arizona board, so there should be some sort of alternative....


Thanks everyone for the replies. My problem is actually the reverse. I'm applying for Chartered Engineer and because there doesn't seem to be any in Arizona, a PE is the accepted equivalent. If I could find a single Chartered Engineer in Arizona then that would be perfect (still assuming I could solicit their help). But that seems very unlikely.

So the Professional Institution (in the UK) tells me that I need a PE licensed in AZ and someone I can meet face to face to discuss my application.

Sorry for not giving out all the details in the first place - didn't want to bore everyone with my woes.

Andy


----------

